# Radio Officers Association



## dje4816 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just found out about the ROA (Radio Officers Association) and joined. The magazine, QSO, is fascinating, full of interesting articles. The Association is doing a lot of work to preserve records, artifacts etc, and is a great way to track down old buddies etc.

The membership only stands at 310. Surely there must be more of us left than that? I feel that we should support this organisation, because in another 10 to 20 years the RO number base will be very small - we're already mostly pensioners. Is that small number of 310 simply a reflection on the fact that a lot of RO's haven't heard of the ROA, or is it simply not interesting to some?

Dave Ellis.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for that information
Best wishes
Bert


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

dje4816 said:


> I just found out about the ROA (Radio Officers Association) and joined. The magazine, QSO, is fascinating, full of interesting articles. The Association is doing a lot of work to preserve records, artifacts etc, and is a great way to track down old buddies etc.
> 
> The membership only stands at 310. Surely there must be more of us left than that? I feel that we should support this organisation, because in another 10 to 20 years the RO number base will be very small - we're already mostly pensioners. Is that small number of 310 simply a reflection on the fact that a lot of RO's haven't heard of the ROA, or is it simply not interesting to some?
> 
> Dave Ellis.



Welcome to the ROA - hope to see you at the AGM (not sure where it will be yet - but usually first part of May)


----------



## dje4816 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ted,

Thanks for your message. I plan to be at the AGM - wouldn't miss it for anything.

Dave.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

dje4816 said:


> Ted,
> 
> Thanks for your message. I plan to be at the AGM - wouldn't miss it for anything.
> 
> Dave.


AGM is at Leasowe Castle Hotel last weekend in April. for further info on membership see webb site ROASS or email me. Hon Treasurer(A)


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

John Garner said:


> AGM is at Leasowe Castle Hotel last weekend in April. for further info on membership see webb site ROASS or email me. Hon Treasurer(A)



Thanks for the advance warning John - do want the cheque yet?


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

NoMoss said:


> Thanks for the advance warning John - do want the cheque yet?


Not yet, details in next QSO due out soon, plus booking form.


----------



## Vince Gorny (Aug 28, 2008)

*R.o.a.*

Can anyone provide details of the R.O.A. and how I join, please? Was an R/O myself with B.P. Tankers, Silver Line, Container Fleets, O.C.L. and eventually P&O.C.L.

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince Gorny said:


> Can anyone provide details of the R.O.A. and how I join, please? Was an R/O myself with B.P. Tankers, Silver Line, Container Fleets, O.C.L. and eventually P&O.C.L.
> 
> Many thanks in anticipation.


See roass.com, download application form and send to me with £20 for 2009. regards john garner Treasurer(A)


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince Gorny said:


> Can anyone provide details of the R.O.A. and how I join, please? Was an R/O myself with B.P. Tankers, Silver Line, Container Fleets, O.C.L. and eventually P&O.C.L.
> 
> Many thanks in anticipation.


Sorry, that should be roass.org. JG


----------



## Sparks100 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all ex Sparks,

I was one of the last groups through the Australian Maritime College to do RO training I have 2 videos of my experiences









73


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the videos. Great. 

I was on the first AMC radar maintenance course in 1980, and went to sea (as a 19 yo) in December that year - I had already got my ticket at the AMC's predecessor, the Marconi School in Sydney.

I came ashore in 1991 when they offered the pot of gold (redundancy). It was a fantastic job. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Sparks100 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow...I remember that radar course. AMC was a blast....what I can remember....pissed most of the time!!! Lonny in the 80's was still a quaint country town. One of my mates got the Dynamic Positioning positioning ticket and as he had EU status got work on those vessels, pay was $$$$$$. Another one worked down in Antarctica. My little 2 year qualification was worth its weight in gold. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you still an amateur?


----------



## Sparks100 (Oct 4, 2010)

Troppo said:


> Are you still an amateur?


NO not presently
was VK2PSE.....then VK2CGD on the full license but let it lapse. Now that I'm studying engineering I'm toying with getting it going again but need to be wary of fun distractions lest I fail the degree!


----------

